# Pygo Or No?



## jstreezy (Jul 27, 2009)

Need some opinions on whether or not this is a pygo or serra. I bought him as a "Gold Piranha," but I'm sure gold piranhas don't have "red" on their bellies. I was hoping for my first serra, but I'm thinking I have a pygo. What do you think?

Video:





Recent Pic:









I'll throw in a full tank shot while I'm here:


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

defintely a pygo.. normal rbp. nice setup though


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

agreed pygocentrus nattereri. But very nice setup, I must say


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Definitely not a gold Mac or gold rhom.hope you didn't pay Mac or rhom price.looks nice, tank looks nice also.should look for a couple more.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

P.nattereri.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

to P-Fury. That is definitely a typical Red Belly. I agree with the others I sure hope that you didn't pay Serra prices for that lil guy. Nice looking setup BTW.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

yes, your typical red belly piranha!....or as CombiChrist would say, "Pygocentrus Nattereri...with the casual fin being somewhat split and the apidose fin being a little lobed shape and the ventral fin is shaped like a handsaw".


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Da said:


> or as CombiChrist would say, "Pygocentrus Nattereri...


I would never write both the genus name and the species name with a capital


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

CombiChrist said:


> or as CombiChrist would say, "Pygocentrus Nattereri...


I would never write both the genus name and the species name with a capital








[/quote]

^^^^^^It's alright CombiChrist!!..You still rock like a SEX PISTOLS concert!!!...







....







....


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I Can Mate said:


> defintely a pygo.. normal rbp. nice setup though


X2


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Da said:


> ^^^^^^It's alright CombiChrist!!..You still rock like a SEX PISTOLS concert!!!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I must be getting old then


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Species having already been identified, I simply wanna say "Nice setup!"


----------



## Mason1 (Jan 18, 2010)

Piranha_man said:


> Species having already been identified, I simply wanna say "Nice setup!"


Yep Nice setup and Fish... It doesnt seem skittish like a natt though. Mine still freak out when I go by the tank and they are about 6"


----------



## jstreezy (Jul 27, 2009)

thanks for the input!! once I saw the red coming in, I was wishing for a sanch


----------

